# Job hunt in Dubai



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've noticed some job seekers (most of them are new comers to Dubai for this purpose) visit door to door different offices / business establishments for seeking jobs. They normally drop their CV's at the reception / secretary's office. It loos as if they normally submit their CV without knowing if there is a suitable position vacant there. 

My question is do you think that's a right job hunt strategy and does it work? Or getting job should be done in the proper and official way e.g. apply against the advertised vacancies with desired details / documentations etc.


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

my advice is to look up to those recruitment companies (like bayt or gulf talent), or employers' career pages on websites and apply for the right vacancies which are applicable to the seekers' experience... 

as my experience in HR (who is working with an *employer *not recruitment company), we literally dont bother looking at random CVs... 

my dear job seekers, big leading companies hire professionalism... not desperation...


----------



## sheikhaa (Apr 13, 2011)

The.Unwritten said:


> my advice is to look up to those recruitment companies (like bayt or gulf talent), or employers' career pages on websites and apply for the right vacancies which are applicable to the seekers' experience...
> 
> as my experience in HR (who is working with an *employer *not recruitment company), we literally dont bother looking at random CVs...
> 
> my dear job seekers, big leading companies hire professionalism... not desperation...


Thanks, I thought they hired professionals... good to know they are looking for "professionalism" now....!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

asimjan1 said:


> I've noticed some job seekers (most of them are new comers to Dubai for this purpose) visit door to door different offices / business establishments for seeking jobs. They normally drop their CV's at the reception / secretary's office. It loos as if they normally submit their CV without knowing if there is a suitable position vacant there.
> 
> My question is do you think that's a right job hunt strategy and does it work? Or getting job should be done in the proper and official way e.g. apply against the advertised vacancies with desired details / documentations etc.


Tons of people stop by our offices every day to drop their CVs but quite frankly they all end up in the recycle bin  I would not waste my time or money to do this.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Tons of people stop by our offices every day to drop their CVs but quite frankly they all end up in the recycle bin  I would not waste my time or money to do this.


I know your company recycles, but I doubt they all do. Before any new jobseekers do this method: think about the poor trees! 

Proud to call myself a(n almost) paper-free minimalist :clap2:


----------



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

The.Unwritten said:


> my advice is to look up to those recruitment companies (like bayt or gulf talent), or employers' career pages on websites and apply for the right vacancies which are applicable to the seekers' experience...
> 
> as my experience in HR (who is working with an *employer *not recruitment company), we literally dont bother looking at random CVs...
> 
> my dear job seekers, big leading companies hire professionalism... not desperation...


Thanks for the wonderful advice! Very useful!!:clap2:


----------

